# Glossostigma not working well



## Slingshot (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a month old 15 gallon with 30 watts of light, and media I brought over from an established and well growing 33 gallon tank.

I bought some baby tears in a tub, as well as some dwarf hair grass and to start it was difficult to get them to stay down. I had to use some of the fluval substrate to help bury some of it.

I split up the hairgrass and have yet to see how it will do. But the baby tears are starting to lose the bright green they had as well as another fine cabomba like plant (it has basically turned to mush).

Has anyone else had problems with the aquaflora products?


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you pumping in CO2? All of the plants you listed need CO2 and lots of light plus most carpet plants are difficult to grow properly. From what you said (30 watts of light over 15 gallons), the lighting doesn't seem to be a problem.

Also, Aquaflora plants are all tissue cultured, so their plants are in emersed form and usually require a transition period (emersed leaves melt away leaving only roots and then new submersed leaves grow back in place) back into the submersed form.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

whats your problem with the glosso is it the planting you have problems with or the plant growing? how long have you had glosso in your tank? give it about a week for it to adjust... and to add what Vdub said... are you having Co2 in your tank? are you dosing fertz? make sure you are dosing fertz, co2, and good light your glosso should start to grow back... 

i had aquaflora glosso and they grow well and fast... they just to be planted properly and given time to adjust. hope that helps


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

all glosso needs is good light and co2, doesn't really need fertz, I grow tons without fertz, and if you insist on using fertz, let it convert back to submerged form first

the form you bought it was emersed and it takes a while to adapt and turn back into submerged form


----------



## ckmullin (Aug 4, 2013)

imo the best way for planting hc would be a dry start method. I've done this a few times and each it had worked out quite well. If you wanted more info on the dry start method I'd be happy to offer assistance. Personally I've never had problems with their plants (only bought 3x though). Glosso would benefit from this method as well has the grass. 'One of' the keys of plants are to root properly.

As per their website: "Our plants are all grown submersed, resulting in no foliage loss during acclimation to customers' aquaria. Virtually all our competitors grow their plants hydroponically in greenhouses, and their plants will often 'melt' and rot after several days underwater in aquaria. Our plants will not melt." http://www.aquafloranurseries.com/about_us.php However they do come to us _not submersed_ in the tubs.

But that does smell like a guarantee...if your 100% sure...hit them up for a refund!


----------

